Ask HN: Which framework are you using at your company to write REST API? - xstartup
======
fogzen
No framework at all. We use PostgreSQL and simply point postgREST at it, and
it automatically generates an entire REST API from the database.
Authentication and permissions are handled at the database level.

I can't think of any framework that would be more productive. Not having to
maintain any back-end code is pretty amazing!

------
antonp
I've used Django Rest Framework a few times: [http://www.django-rest-
framework.org/](http://www.django-rest-framework.org/)

It comes with alot of nice to haves out of the box (auth, an admin backend,
browsable api...) . Built on top of Django of course so there's some overhead
there.

I wouldn't use it if high performance is top priority above all else.

------
potta_coffee
I've been using Flask but I'm looking at replacing it with Go.

Python/Flask has been very productive for me though.

------
rsinger86
Also +1 Django REST Framework, it's been a huge productivity boost for us. For
a small team dealing with a large codebase, its high-level abstractions
provide lot of consistency while also providing enough flexibility for more
specific use cases.

------
one87
Spring Boot in the company, FeathersJS privately

------
swimmadude66
Since everyone else in here is using Django or Flask, I feel obliged to chime
in with Express on Node.JS

~~~
Can_Not
I'm using Feathers.js

------
outsideoflife
Flask for speed of development, not sure I would be so keen if I needed auth,
and would look at Django REST

------
ddorian43
+1 on something for most-performance/lowest-overhead (excluding fp/dynamic) ?

------
sidcool
Scalatra is pretty slick and simple.

------
vuonghv
We use Django Rest Framework.

------
ankitsoni
+1 to Django rest framework

------
mvc_robot
express node,spring boot, scala akka

------
togusa2017
Flask

